# Need to know how to mate them.



## lucanus (Apr 21, 2005)

I am purchasing a tenodera aridifolia sinensis. I need to know how to mate them.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 21, 2005)

How about looking at the thread before this. It will answer your question.


----------

